# Retirement



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

. Winter Haven Florida. Pool , sun , and baseball


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd rather see pictures of dink Crappie
Looks like a good time there in Florida though!
Congratulations on your retirement, I owe many years yet... one day I hope!
By the time I get there I'll probably have to work till 72.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

buckzye11 said:


> I'd rather see pictures of dink Crappie
> Looks like a good time there in Florida though!
> Congratulations on your retirement, I owe many years yet... one day I hope!
> By the time I get there I'll probably have to work till 72.


All kidding a side, it's a great feeling just to pick up and go whenever u want. So many lakes down here to fish year round. I'm sure there are dinks down here. The gators probably eat there fair share. Lol


----------



## demodave216 (Sep 6, 2014)

September 1, 2025 is when everyday becomes a Saturday for me, I retire at the ripe old age of 57 with 31 years of service


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

demodave216 said:


> September 1, 2025 is when everyday becomes a Saturday for me, I retire at the ripe old age of 57 with 31 years of service


I was 54 with 30 years. Next venture is Lake Champlain in New York to fish a FLW tournament in June with a buddy.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure is nice being retired, leaving in 2 weeks for 3 weeks of fishing around the south. (3 states)
Oh Lord its hard to be humble..


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I was 55 with 37 years of service in a pipe mill.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I retired (first time) in 2005 from one of the then Big 3 automakers at age 55. Going to try it again December 31 of this year.
Looking forward to it this time.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Steve time for a new boat for a retirement gift to yourself so you can sell me yours


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

fishingfool101 said:


> View attachment 231328
> . Winter Haven Florida. Pool , sun , and baseball


Very Nice Just got home Monday after 5 weeks south Fla Spent 4 weeks down in the Fla Keys. Cant wait until the wife retires then we will be there for 5 or 6 months every year


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG,,,, You guys are KILLING ME!
I've been 'retired' for 11 YEARS. I Have dozens of spots down South to go too,,,, & ALL of the necessary CRAP to do it,,,,, BUT the wife will not retire, will NOT leave the Grand-kids,,,,, & hates BUGS & HEAT!
My kids have no interest in TRAVELING SOUTH,,,, just for hunting & fishing!?
I'm screwed,,,, till I find 5-10- or 20 guys who want to take a week or 4, & 'TAG-A-LONG'!

I absolutely hate to fish alone,,,,, nobody to BS with!
FYI,,, I USUALLY shut-up when I'm catching!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

hearttxp said:


> Very Nice Just got home Monday after 5 weeks south Fla Spent 4 weeks down in the Fla Keys. Cant wait until the wife retires then we will be there for 5 or 6 months every year


I'm definitely going to migrate from January to April. In laws have a place in West Palm Beach. Heading to Lake Myrtle for more ️ today.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Always wanted to retire to a verse from a Jimmy Buffett song, " Now he lives in the Islands, fishing the pilings, and drinks his green label each day". But I will settle for a cold beer instead of the green label.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm 57 now and looking forward to retirement soon. I purchased a home in Orlando Fl, 18 years ago, walk out my back gate and you are right on the Little Econlockhatchee River (Little Econ), with an abundance of Striped and Largemouth bass, not to mention trophy sized Gills. In addition to that, I also purchased a place in the Mountains of Tn, 7 minutes off the Hiwassee River which is one of the best trout fisheries in Tennessee. I can enjoy the seasons and year-round fishing.....now all I have to do is retire.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Retired back in 2002, 30 years with the company. Then they called me to come back as a consultant in operations management, I worked there until 2014 and now I don't do nuthin but fish and hunt. Don't have any desire to go South or North or East or West, I like Ohio, I live a mile from the ramp to Lake Erie. been fishing it for about 65 years so it's kinda grown on me by now. Besides all my wife's family and my one last brother live here and we're spending what little time is left near them. And my youngest son died back in 2005 and we have his 12 year old daughter here to raise. She is super busy with school and all the stuff that goes with being a kid so it would be tough to move her.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

FAB said:


> Retired back in 2002, 30 years with the company. Then they called me to come back as a consultant in operations management, I worked there until 2014 and now I don't do nuthin but fish and hunt. Don't have any desire to go South or North or East or West, I like Ohio, I live a mile from the ramp to Lake Erie. been fishing it for about 65 years so it's kinda grown on me by now. Besides all my wife's family and my one last brother live here and we're spending what little time is left near them. And my youngest son died back in 2005 and we have his 12 year old daughter here to raise. She is super busy with school and all the stuff that goes with being a kid so it would be tough to move her.


I'm sorry to hear that. Kids absolutely come first before anything else. And Lake Erie is in your backyard the best place to fish hands down.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

fishingfool101 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Kids absolutely come first before anything else. And Lake Erie is in your backyard the best place to fish hands down.


Thanks guy, she is no problem, good kid. Do miss her dad though, he was my fishing buddy.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Doboy said:


> OMG,,,, You guys are KILLING ME!
> I've been 'retired' for 11 YEARS. I Have dozens of spots down South to go too,,,, & ALL of the necessary CRAP to do it,,,,, BUT the wife will not retire, will NOT leave the Grand-kids,,,,, & hates BUGS & HEAT!
> My kids have no interest in TRAVELING SOUTH,,,, just for hunting & fishing!?
> I'm screwed,,,, till I find 5-10- or 20 guys who want to take a week or 4, & 'TAG-A-LONG'!
> ...


Where's the sign-up sheet. Been retired little over a yr can be ready in an hour.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hearttxp said:


> Very Nice Just got home Monday after 5 weeks south Fla Spent 4 weeks down in the Fla Keys. Cant wait until the wife retires then we will be there for 5 or 6 months every year


Mike, Guide pay must be Good!
Can/did you Guide in Fla? Isle Mirada?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Doboy said:


> OMG,,,, You guys are KILLING ME!
> 
> I absolutely hate to fish alone,,,,, nobody to BS with!
> FYI,,, I USUALLY shut-up when I'm catching!


YEAH, LIKE SOMEONE IS GOING TO BELIEVE THAT,!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Doboy said:


> OMG,,,, You guys are KILLING ME!
> I've been 'retired' for 11 YEARS. I Have dozens of spots down South to go too,,,, & ALL of the necessary CRAP to do it,,,,, BUT the wife will not retire, will NOT leave the Grand-kids,,,,, & hates BUGS & HEAT!
> My kids have no interest in TRAVELING SOUTH,,,, just for hunting & fishing!?
> I'm screwed,,,, till I find 5-10- or 20 guys who want to take a week or 4, & 'TAG-A-LONG'!
> ...


OK lets go! leaving on the 22nd for 2...3...dunno..weeks. Going till the $$ runs out.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cane pole said:


> Where's the sign-up sheet. Been retired little over a yr can be ready in an hour.


See,,, THAT'S what I'm looking for!
Well,,, in the last week, I had 2 'definites' from W SC,,,, 4 from Upper NY,,,, that makes 8 so far.
I usually rent a HOUSE in NC OBX that sleeps 20+ every fall. Only 11 could go last fall.
I usually go late Sep,,, or Oct its better fishing!?

I have Options to stay Texas Gulf, S Georgia Coast, Keys,,,, Hunt & fish NC, SC, Miss, Florida Panhandle & Georgia.
IF I could find some 'compatible regulars',,,(time wise) MOST of these trips could materialize!

MORGAN Co? Geeez,,,,,,
lol,,,, NOBODY lives close to Y-town!?

Honest CJ,,,,, I can get quietly moody.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Mike, Guide pay must be Good!
> Can/did you Guide in Fla? Isle Mirada?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Mike, Guide pay must be Good!
> Can/did you Guide in Fla? Isle Mirada?


Ha ha Nope Guide pay isn't that Great ? But soon Yes I may run trips there ? Not right Now though ?Will see what the next few years bring ?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a question for you retired guys in your 50's. What do you do for health insurance?

Medicare don't kick in till you're 65. Hard to leave a job till then unless you're rich and can afford 25 grand per year for a policy on the open market.

I tell the wife I'm retiring at 55 and she can get a job so we have health insurance. I get that look.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

In my case I retired as I mentioned from one of the big 3 automakers and my insurance was a benefit that I did not have to give up, that is until I was forced to sign up for Medicare due to my age. I did have to pay a portion of my insurances after retiring, but my wife and youngest daughter are still covered under that benefit.

I am a very active person and retirement wasn't something I really wanted at 55, so I found another job. Truthfully, I am still not ready to stop, but this year is the end of the road of my working for someone else as I will be 67.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

*was broke when I was working and now I'm broke in retirement so which would would
rather have?....me, I prefer having the time and no money than NOT having anytime with no money. Hey guys....there's still hope. lol *


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> I have a question for you retired guys in your 50's. *What do you do for health insurance?*
> I tell the wife I'm retiring at 55 and she can get a job so we have health insurance. I get that look.


#1) Fantastic UNION bennies! Retired with 30+ years at 55. ;>)
#2) learn to live on unemployment compensation every winter!
#3) SAVE 2/3 when your working,,,, save, save, scrounge & repair everything,,,

Now,,, co-pay.
Nice comfortable monthly retirement payments,,,,,
MY SS is totally my MAD MONEY!
Now, all I got to do is stay healthy enough to fish. Fingers crossed.

BOTTOM LINE,,, 
I tell every 'young'un to go TRADE SCHOOL,,,, if possible, 3 or 4!
IF you do lose your job,,,, you'll always have a 'MOON-LIGHT' money-maker to fall back on.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Haven't seen the sign up sheet yet. I am looking to do alittle more Fishing this yr. Would like to take a trip or two. doboy keep me in mind.


----------



## Onefinger (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice , but this winters been a mild one for us


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

flyman01 said:


> I'm 57 now and looking forward to retirement soon. I purchased a home in Orlando Fl, 18 years ago, walk out my back gate and you are right on the Little Econlockhatchee River (Little Econ), with an abundance of Striped and Largemouth bass, not to mention trophy sized Gills. In addition to that, I also purchased a place in the Mountains of Tn, 7 minutes off the Hiwassee River which is one of the best trout fisheries in Tennessee. I can enjoy the seasons and year-round fishing.....now all I have to do is retire.


And the Kissimmee chain of lakes ain't to bad either. Lol. I have a condo in Altamonte springs. A ton of smaller lakes all over loaded with pig largemouth.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cane pole said:


> Haven't seen the sign up sheet yet. I am looking to do alittle more Fishing this yr. Would like to take a trip or two. doboy keep me in mind.


Good CP,,,, & I will keep ya in mind! 
The 'list' is right up in front,,,,,, For-sures & tentatives.
Better yet, I'll give ya my contact info,,, you can give me a call when you have some time to BS, & I'll explain the whole 'deal'.


----------

